# Pittsburgh PA Area: pigeons needing fostering/adoption



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in touch with a person in the Pittsburgh area who needs to place nine unreleasable pigeons into fostering/adoption by the end of this week. From what I understand, these are rescued ferals.
If you or anyone you know is able to assist, please send me (feathers111) a private message.
Thank you.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bump...
This is a desperate situation.


----------

